

Git immersion - a simple git tutorial - pulleasy
http://gitimmersion.com/index.html

======
zengr
I am surprised it didn't cover reverting back a file to old version:

1\. Check the diff: git diff <commit hash> <file>

2\. Revert back: git reset <commit hash> <file>

------
duck
This was pretty popular on HN last year:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2104872>

~~~
sejje
Glad it's re-posted. I missed it last year, and it's exactly what I needed.
It's making me fairly proficient in a very short time.

------
MoOmer
I found this on github a while ago: <http://rogerdudler.github.com/git-guide/>

